# Mona the mouse



## HannahBanana (Dec 23, 2012)

I got mouse on Friday. She was the last one in the store. She has caused a bit of trouble between me and my girlfriend but I think she's now here to stay. I'm looking to get another female to keep her company but I'm waiting for now as mouse has a slight case of the sniffles. They are already improving. She is my first mouse and I'm in love!
We are still getting to know one another. I've been sitting with my hand in the cage every minute I can as she is fine once shes out but is a bit skittish to get out. She comes out her house as soon as my hands in, She walks over my hand and sat on it briefly. Has had a little nibble but more to see what I taste like, nothing that made me wince! I am pretty sure she is a dove tan, although the tan looks awful from what I've seen, don't want to traumatise her by trying to see her belly just yet!
Any tips for giving her confidence greatly appreciated!
Pictures to follow! Can I upload from an iPhone?


----------



## HannahBanana (Dec 23, 2012)

I should say her name is currently mona/mouse.
I want the females to be called mona and Lisa, but Jo, my girlfriend isn't so sure so she has been getting called mouse, affectionately.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Just keep at it and given time she will settle better.


----------



## Sizzlea89 (Jan 19, 2013)

You can upload from iPhone but you need to crop the picture first with touch up lite, iPhone pictures are too large apparently, you can put her in a glass bowl to see her underside it's less traumatising lol, your very lucky to get the last mouse in the store, are you still wanting a wee friend? Iv got girls that will be ready to go to new homes in 3 weeks


----------

